# Can power for antenna preamp be in unheated attic?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I 'may' need a preamp because of the cable run being long on my DB8 antenna. I haven't found a permanent place for a good signal but am still toying with it. 

I see for preamps there's a box you hook on to the antenna itself then you need to power it further down the line. Thing is, I may need to hook up the antenna through my grounding block outside the house (diplexor). Can the powerpack for the preamp sit in my unheated attic?

the set up would be antenna----preamp----power inserter (sitting right inside an attic window but obviously getting very cold in PA winters)----then to a diplexor...then to my grounding block....then of course a diplexor in back of the HD tivo. 

I'd really like if the entire pre amp setup could be outside as I have an outlet there, but are they made for that?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

I don't see the unheated attic as being a problem. Outside would be fine too as long as the power inserter was in some sort of weatherproof box.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

The box is a great idea. I can definitely water proof it, but obviously can't proof it from 0 degrees  I figured it would generate it's own heat actually.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

My CM 7777 has been in my unheated attic for over a year. The WAF is cool here.

T


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

guess i can't get the rat shack one...it says for in the house only...not attic


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

newsposter said:


> (sitting right inside an attic window but obviously getting very cold in PA winters)


I might be more concerned about the summer - attics can get very hot in the summer. Typically these things will be spec'ed for an operating temperature range, if you can find that info - maybe on the manufacturer's website.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I have an antenna with preamp in my attic. It gets pretty darn hot here in the summer and it has been working for about 5 years now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

being that it's April 11, i feel that winter is likely over at least. Just wanted to report that the leviton amp from home depot is working perfectly in the unheated attic.

Now for summer (and fixing that attic fan)


----------

